# New member , New restoration. 70 Lemans Sport Vert



## 70lemansVert (Dec 23, 2014)

edit


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BMP=Bavarian Motor Parts.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

BMP would be odd on that car. If it said PMD, it would be Pontiac Motor Division. That's what I would expect to find, it it were stock.


----------

